# Electric fireplace flame not working



## gardener.m (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a charmglow richmond cherry electric fireplace I bought from homedepot. the "flame" quit working but everything else still works, so I thought, "burned out bulb". Took the bottom panel off and replaced 3 christmas size bulbs, hit the remote control to turn everything on and I heard a "pop" and none of the bulbs work. So now I have a fireplace that basically just heats, can anyone help me on what to do? should I try and replace the wiring? it is no longer under warranty (of course).... really want the flames as thats the whole idea, but I do still need it to heat also. I know nothing about wiring, so would require very easy directions....Thanks


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't know how simple it will be 
It sounds like a broken or arced circuit (your popping noise). I haven't been able to located a schematic on the unit so it seems that a simple walk threw would or will be more of a step by step procedure. If you have the original manual that came with the unit it may have a schematic you could post for us, If not disconnect the unit from power and see if the is a access panel to the wiring that you could remove and maybe see something. Let us know what you find and we will try and guide you threw a repair.
When replying if you click on the box manage attachments you can upload images from you computer so if you find a schematic or can get a photo of the wiring you can post them


----------



## daman3178 (Aug 2, 2005)

This sounds like a problem I had once in a car. I know not the same, but it just might be. The rear lights of my car kept blowing the fuse, I replaced them constantly. I noticed that is didn't blow them until I buckled my seat belt. It confused me for weeks and for that I could drive it at night. Then one day I just sat there and played with it until it hit me. There was a light on the dash that told you to buckle you seat belt. When you did buckle the seat belt it went out. Then when I put the light on and buckled the seat belt it blew the fuse. With that I crawled under the seat and noticed a mouse had chewed the wire under the seat and when the lights were on with the seat belt buckled it basically grounded out. With a simple splice I was able to fix this. So now to put this with your problem I would suggest checking all the wires and make sure no mouse has chewed anything, I just think if it happened in my car it could happen in you house, no offense! Just make sure that the power is disconnected before you go searching. Let us know what you find out and if you get the problem fixed. Also sorry for the long story!!

Damon


----------

